# Any alternative to Dubai taxi phone line?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed further deterioration of the Dubai taxi service? They say they no longer take advance bookings for between 4pm and midnight on Thursday and Friday "because it's busy". I want to book a taxi because I know it's busy then!

Any alternatives to the main taxi line please?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Could use a car service like Premier Dubai?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

They start these new policies without any announcements. It will probably change in a a week or so but in the meantime it's a pain...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Download an app called Uber, I use that quite often, a little more expensive than a normal taxi but all the cars are either BMW or Lexus and you can see the car coming on its way to you on the GPS tracker the app has. Furthermore, you just enter your credit card details into the app once, and all trips are automatically charged to it so no need to have cash/change.

I think there's a similar service called Kareem.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Download an app called Uber, I use that quite often, a little more expensive than a normal taxi but all the cars are either BMW or Lexus and you can see the car coming on its way to you on the GPS tracker the app has. Furthermore, you just enter your credit card details into the app once, and all trips are automatically charged to it so no need to have cash/change.
> 
> I think there's a similar service called Kareem.


would suggest either. and Kareem is Careem. both apps are free to download and sign up.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Uber is awesome so far! Here is an 80AED code to get you started (I get 80 and you get 80):

Hey,

Thought you’d like to give this a try. Here’s 20% AED80free credit for your first ride on Uber. Click to sign up here: 

http://www.uber.com/invite/kfrrz

Referral Code: kfrrz

Uber connects you to a driver when you need it. Safe, reliable rides—just by pushing a button on your phone. Claim your free credit and start riding.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

So better start walking to the airport early then  last thing I would want to do is to book a flight and miss it just because of their incompetence.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I second Uber! Great and convenient service. They are worldwide, so can try them in other cities as well.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

no smartphone, sadly


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I have uber codes to give too if anybody wants them. You get 80 AED credit (and so do I  My referral code is wpluq. http://www.uber.com/invite/wpluq
Uber can be nearly double the price of a regular taxi but if you need a cab urgently it's worth it. You do need a smartphone with the app though.

Some of the Lexus drivers are total rip-offs and demand a flat fee instead of putting the meter on. You just always have to insist that they put the meter on. Most of them seem to turn the meter upwards nowadays so it's not easy to see from nthe back seat if it's turned on or not. Some jokers also add some random extras.

We have collected a few cards off the good drivers and have rang them when we needed a reliable cab. PM me if you would like one of the numbers.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I noticed in the airport last time I came through, they try to usher you into private taxis now instead of normal taxis, guy wanted 120 Dhs to go to the Marina.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I noticed in the airport last time I came through, they try to usher you into private taxis now instead of normal taxis, guy wanted 120 Dhs to go to the Marina.


That's happened to us too in the last six months. I have warned visitors about it in case they get ushered into a Lexus and don't realise it's more expensive. 
A regular airport taxi to ours would be 90-95 DHS and a Lexus 120-130 DHS.
I actually prefer a regular taxi from the airport.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I noticed in the airport last time I came through, they try to usher you into private taxis now instead of normal taxis, guy wanted 120 Dhs to go to the Marina.


I've used it a few times. Usually when the "normal" taxi queue is backed up. 
At least the cars are clean and the drivers know where they are going. 
It's a pleasure to be in a cab that isn't planted 25mm off the boot of the car in front donw SZR at 110kh/h. I'm happy to pay a few extra dirhams for that alone.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Uber is awesome so far! Here is an 80AED code to get you started (I get 80 and you get 80):
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - you'll be getting your AED80 soon


----------

